# Back Tension Question - carter chocolate addiction



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just bought a carter chocolate addiction and started shooting back tension. I was using a strap and trigger. I really like it and am seeing solid groups in the first afternoon. But, twice I have hit the thumb release while drawing sending arrows into my basement wall. I like to leave my thumb over the top of the thumb trigger but not touching it while drawing. Once I hit my anchor, I just settle the thumb on it. It all works great except when I accidentally touch it while drawing. Where do you folks put your thumb while drawing? If I put it below the trigger, it won't go off but then I have a harder time finding my anchor point and have to lift it over the top once anchored. When I tried the it was both uncomfortable and my shots were inconsistent.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

On all thumb triggers, I curl my thumb behind the trigger while drawing. Then only after I hit my anchor, I put it over the trigger. 

My first thumb trigger was a CA too. And the first time I shot it, I let a few get away from my just like you experienced. Fortunately, an experience thumb trigger shooter set me straight pretty quick. 

It's not easy at first learning to use a new type of release, but you are dangerous if you don't learn to keep your thumb off of the trigger until you are on target. This is the perfect time to use a blank bale. Work out the problems, get comfortable with the release and your new anchor, don't lose any arrows, don't shoot anyone.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

your carter release is a great release,but to be honest its not a good back tension release for learning back tension,what you really need is a hinge type release for example maybe a tru-ball hinge with a safety and also maybe buy the book Core Archery by Larry Wise. good luck


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I'm learning with a Hot Shot X-Tacy 4

It's a Hinge


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

glad to hear that good luck


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thx for the info


----------

